# Sleeping for England



## Lizzzie (Jan 31, 2013)

This is my second pregnancy and first time round I worked full time. It snowed all winter in Durham, I used to dig the car out sometimes and at weekends / evenings when not working I had some semblance of a social life.  My husband lived 3 hours drive away working elsewhere.

I'm 22 weeks now and absolutely shattered. I need 12 hours sleep a day and if I don't leave the house in a day, it doesn't really worry me.  Ive worked dribs and drabs (I freelance) but spent a lot of time at home.  Sure I have a toddler, but hubby's taking most of the weight of childcare.
Life's been tricky lately but a long way from hopeless: I don't feel remotely depressed, just tired.

Is this normal??


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not an expert but there is not much harder things you can do yourself(get pregnant). You are looing after 2 !  Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2013)

Just the way it grabs you I think Lizzzie unfortunately.

I recall a colleague being exactly the same as you but with her first.

She had 3 more and was never ever as wiped out as the first one.  Mad.

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm 26 weeks and am just about surviving on 12 hours sleep. Outside of work I'm doing very little, I just don't have the energy. I'm a bit better at weekends, but still knackered. 

I've just put it down to this baby growing business being hard work!


----------



## Tina chick (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi noticed u are from Durham I was wondering what the pregnancy care like at Durham hospital


----------



## allana (Jan 31, 2013)

Totally normal. When I was pregnant with my second I was a zombie, I didnt work at the time but having a toddler whilst expecting is hard work! Xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks guys.  Phew!!!

I was only working in Durham I'm afraid, my hospital was quite a ways Sputh of that. I went to the hospital in Newcastle when I got a bit worried about the baby at somepoint and they were excellent.

Now, sleepy time again.....

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------

